# Private and public healthcare



## UKinSpain (Apr 9, 2010)

Going on holiday in Spain can be a risky business if you come without proper healthcare cover. Remember that the European Health Insurance Card (EHIC) is accepted in public healthcare centres and hospitals for medically necessary treatment that cannot wait until your return home. When you are in a state-run healthcare facility, it is your right and your choice to be covered on the EHIC and not your travel insurance. However, it does not cover any emergency private medical care or repatriation back to the UK. For this you need adequate travel insurance. In many popular holiday destinations, private clinics are the closest healthcare facility.


----------

